# Is it bad that I want to be unemployed?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Today was supposed to be my last day at work because I was on a contract, so i rock up to work today and my boss says "yo, we like you wanna stay on for an extra 6 months??" and I was like "yeah thats cool bud" :clap (well it didnt happen like that but just to summarise)

The thing is i was so mentally prepared to be unemployed that I was really looking forward to it. The past 6 months have been horrible to me mentally and work hasn't helped that at all. I really just wanted to take time out for me, just to help me recover and help reevaluate what I really want in this world. To finally pursue my hobbies, and catch up with old friends I havent been able to see. And now I feel pressured to work for another 6 months. I know its crazy that I wish I was unemployed! but i cant help how I feel.........

I have enough money to live off for a couple of years so it's not an issue either way

Is it bad that I'm sort of secrelty hoping that my boss terminated my contract sometime in the 6 months because there isnt really alot of work to do there atm so i'm a bit confused why they even offered me to stay!

But I know I'd be silly not to take this opportunity because jobs are so hard to find, but at the same time I really just wanted a couple of months to chill and get my sanity back to normal and now I just feel so conflicted...:um


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea I was thinking the same thing when I almost lost my job. I grew to like the idea of not having anywhere to be for once, not having to get up early, etc.

But like you said, jobs are hard to come by so I guess it's for the best.

At least be glad they like you enough to keep you on longer than your contract. You had to have impressed someone right?


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Nah, it's not bad, but I like how you still said yes. If it's a job that you're even semi-comfortable with, that's definitely a good thing.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

glad to know i'm not the only one. i just dont want to work, i want to chill out and find out who the f*** I am. does anyone get where I'm coming from here?

thats why when I found out i had a job extention I was disapointed...but i should of been happy. 

it's crazy to say i don't want a job but it's the truth.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

This is my life my right now! I'm constantly called on by a job I can't stand, and have this intense desire to pursue my hobbies and be who I want to be rather than a slave to the workforce. I have this feeling that talents I have are suppressed in the monotony of what I do. Plus, the pay sucks and most of the people are immature.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, it's not bad. The department I work in was supposed to go through a downsizing last year and I was so hoping my job would be axed, but it never took place. Then it was supposed to happen early this year, but again it did not take place as other people have left of their own accord so there has been no need to get rid of anyone. I really want to leave and, like you, I have enough to live on for a couple of years, but the pay is good and I can't bring myself to give that up voluntarily... just yet. But the thought of getting the hell out of there and taking some time out for myself is getting harder to resist by the day.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

When I think about not having to work anymore, I get this happy feeling.


----------



## amt0715 (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think it's bad that you don't want to work. **** if I could surf the net, blog, and just consult for interior design, I'd definitely do that because hanging out all day in my pj's sounds more appealing than having to dress up and sit in an office 9 hours a day. However, we have to be grown ups, even when we don't want to.

Have you thought about looking for a new job that would possibly fit your lifestyle better? It's always easier to find a new job when you have one.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

You do now but that might change when your cash dries up.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have enough cash to suit me for some years. it kind of what stops me from being motivated to work to be honest! i really just wanted this time to relax and pursue my hobbies and really think about WHO I AM. But i'd be bloody stupid to resign from a job to delibrately BE UNEMPLOYED. it makes me so mad!!! why did they have to keep me on for an extra 6 months! i didnt want this. I AM INSANE I KNOW. because being unemployed is ****ing horrible and you feel so worthless

but at the same time i just wanted to chill out and not be tied down to a job.......


i would like a part time job.. .that would be great, because id still have time to explore my leisurely pursuits. however trying to find a part time office junior role in my area... well i have more chance of being the next Harry Styles lets put it like that.


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

hmm. After a month of break you would probably feel like working again. Long breaks make it easy to get depressed i think. :blank


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Taking a month off would be perfect.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I don't understand the immediacy and stress that employers and employees get themselves into.

In hindsight I've lost at least 2 full time jobs due to plain old burn out. If my employers had given me the time off in at least one of those circumstances, they would not have folded up shop one year later.

Instead it was a combination of ultimatum and my inability to negotiate that destroyed the entire scenario. 3 years with no vacation 24/7 work, not so great pay, and no time off. What do they expect will happen with someone? They closed shop within the year.

Cool Ice Dude55, I think you'd be surprised to learn how much vacation time some baby boomers get. Probably not unreasonable if you asked or negotiated similar treatment.

Here is the most relevant thing that comes to mind...

http://www2.macleans.ca/2014/01/20/is-maternity-leave-a-bad-ideathe-motherhood-gap/



> For Julia (not her real name), 38, the treatment she received after she announced she was pregnant came as both a shock and confirmation of the message she had heard repeatedly in her career at some of Canada's biggest law firms: "We would go out for drinks, the ties would come off and the men would say: 'I see a wedding band on a man and I think, 'Amazing, because that guy's got to pay the bills and make sure the woman and children are happy,' " she says. " 'When I see a wedding band on a woman, the first thing I think is liability, because I know that 90 per cent of the time I'm going to have to deal with a pregnancy."


That being said, you are 24. You are a hot commodity.

*Imagine* you already have a 1 month contract following your six month contract. See what it was worth to your employers to wait a full six months to renegotiate. Maybe they can work around it, maybe they can find someone else temporarily, maybe they will counter offer. In any event, talking about the situation is in good interest.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Who the hell wants to work?? yeah sure, you need to work for money, but most people would want to be workless as long as there is some income


----------



## Moongatherer (Feb 27, 2014)

When I think about work, I feel so luck that the only thing I have to do is to sign papers for my father and I don't have to deal with anyone but him or my mother. It's bad for my social life but at least I feel safe and the money, might not be great, but it's steady. 

Appart from that part-time job, I know I need to get a full-time job but to think of all the interviews and all the "social interactions" I'll have to do, turns me off so bad... :s I've been unemployed for 4 years now and I should say: Yes, it is bad if you want to be unemployed because you'll start to cut out every social side of your life for the sake of being "alone". 

Well, that's how I feel, at least...


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I wish I didn't have to work but then I'd have no money to live life, not that I currently do so. And I also don't think most or any females would want to date a lazy person with no financial security.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup. I DESPISE it. Not through laziness though, but just because I'm sick of being...a *****. 

Just recently (Jan) left my job of 2 and a bit years. I've always worked since I was 16 and I'm 25 now and I'm already sick of it. I'm looking for jobs, but I'm not looking for jobs if that makes sense. Luckily I have some savings and the tables have turned and now my girlfriend can start contributing a bit more to the rent too and not just bills. I tell her I'd feel bad, however I paid for her travel for ... 3 years to Uni and everything she needed when she was studying, so it's my turn  But yeah. I really don't get those people who parade doing 80+ hour work weeks (banker types, single parents supporting their family is different) like ****ing hell man, your life is depressing as ****. 

I'm not lazy though, don't get me wrong, but I'm so done with doing **** that I really DON'T want too do in the same chair/desk/office/building every ****ing day for well over the majority of my waking life. It's got to the point where I subconsciously seriously can't do it. 12/13 hour shift doing physical labour work on the side? Sure, I enjoy it cuz it's always a different place and I'm not confined to one sole chair.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NumeroUno said:


> But yeah. I really don't get those people who parade doing 80+ hour work weeks (banker types, single parents supporting their family is different) like ****ing hell man, your life is depressing as ****.


Eh, some people love their jobs and the money that comes with it. One man's "depression" can be another man's "paradise".

If you "want to be unemployed" so badly, then you're probably just not in the right job.

We all need a reason to get up in the morning. Without one, we start to sink.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Eh, some people love their jobs and the money that comes with it. One man's "depression" can be another man's "paradise".
> 
> If you "want to be unemployed" so badly, then you're probably just not in the right job.
> 
> We all need a reason to get up in the morning. Without one, we start to sink.


I agree and disagree just because it's not always a choice for people.

I disagree just because I know people through my old work who would pull ridiculous hours and really were the stereotypical ''live to work'' guys but not all of them seemed happy about it. If that is your passion, then cool, but I'm willing to bet it's not always necessarily through choice and more a combination of it being just ''what you know'' and having financial commitments. I can see some of those jobs being interesting, but the commuting, living out of suitcases and such cannot be a positive thing. Additionally, I never get the logic in people pulling more hours for more money when all they do is work. Just generalizing but I'd rather have twice as much time for myself and just a respectable wage. I've since read and my girlfriend (nurse) has confirmed that for a lot of people who are in that situation one of the first things they actually regret when they're on their deathbed is working far too much and not doing things they enjoy, spending time with family and so on.

But I agree if it's your passion, then awesome. I produce music as a hobby and would quite happily pull 12 hour sessions a day and I commend anyone who has managed to snag a job they enjoy that much but the reality is not everyone has that luxury, sadly. I think a lot of people that don't work aren't necessarily ''lazy'' or ''bums'', but just haven't found something that they enjoy or feel comfortable doing. I know in the real world a majority of people don't really have the option to be picky, but I just fail to see the logic in wasting your ONE life spending 8+ hours per day, including travel and stressing after work, doing a job they strongly dislike.

Jesus, that turned out longer than what I thought.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

No. I do too


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

Its nice for about 2 weeks, then it gets tedious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is your choice


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

No- working is always preferable to unemployment. You need to invest for retirement and having gaps on your resume is a big black mark.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Colt45ws said:


> Its nice for about 2 weeks, then it gets tedious.


this is so accurate. i just wish it was socially acceptable to delibrately be unemployed because i would totally be unemployed. i don't mind not "having a purpose to wake up". i feel like i don't have a purpose already and tbh 95% of the population don't have a purpose so oh well.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> glad to know i'm not the only one. i just dont want to work, i want to chill out and find out who the f*** I am. does anyone get where I'm coming from here?
> 
> thats why when I found out i had a job extention I was disapointed...but i should of been happy.
> 
> it's crazy to say i don't want a job but it's the truth.


You're a wage slave. I keep thinking whats the real point of doing a job you hate just to survive if you're miserable with life. I'm going to lose my job soon, I'm using the thoughts of not having to deal with the place as a comfort for when I do lose it.


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

Come to the US. The way things are going, unemployment is normal here.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

You are being perfectly honest. No sin in that.
I totally empathise and would probably want to turn down the offer of employment too.
If you do decide to quit I would do the following:

1) take a month off just attending to health, fitness and peace of mind. No job search.
2) take another month off doing the same . Introduce some meditation/yoga. Read stuff you've never read before. travel maybe.
3) Pay a good career counsellor to get good advice.
4) Find a mentor if possible, may include a trusted friend.
5) Choose a course of study
6) Find a part-time job (so you've had about 2 or 3 months off by now)
7) Continue until you've finished the course but reassess every year.You may need to change courses .


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

hoosierguy said:


> No- working is always preferable to unemployment. You need to invest for retirement and having gaps on your resume is a big black mark.


Is that your inner parent speaking?
No need to be so perfectionist.


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

It is perfectly ok. My contract ended in January and before that happening, all I wanted was more free time for myself, and a few more hours of sleep in the morning. Just breaking off the work routine in general. I couldn't wait to stop working. Now after three months of unemployment, I'm ranting/complaining all day long because I can't deal with my boredom, and feel completely useless. People aren't satisfied with anything....or is it just me? :um


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I was unemployed for quite some time, I only actually felt **** because I was comparing myself to others who had money, was able to get their own places and stuff. I occasionally got bored, but I'm easily amused and it doesnt take long to find something on the internet, a project or just watch stuff. 

But generally I was fairly happy, now I'm working I've never been so bloody depressed since my bullied school days.

I'm wondering if part time is the way to go, full time is just soul destroying, who wants to be someones ***** for 40hrs a week making them even more rich, if I could find a part time job that paid...even 3/4 of what I'm on now (which isnt much in the first place frankly) I'd leave today.

If it is bad, then sign me up, **** this working malarkey, doing this for another 40 years makes me want to find the nearest bridge :blank


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

hoosierguy said:


> No- working is always preferable to unemployment. You need to invest for retirement and having gaps on your resume is a big black mark.


Lol retirement that's the least of my concerns.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*so easy to work with a deadline*

Jail Sentence is proposed for a particular period. But it varies.
It can lengthen when people breach the terms. I've seen it. It makes sense.

No relationship ever has an agreed end.

Permanent work leads to my dismissal. I don't decide it.

No contract project job for me had a finish. I wish it did.
I never want to stop working. I'm told when I will, and no reason is provided.
I push to explain what I have done for the people, how continuing will improve things for them. Nobody understands.

Co-operation failure taught me how the employer just wants to scratch around for someone else randomly instead of grasping the meaning of what I've done for them


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

no it's not bad, it's perfectly normal. if I could choose I would want to be unemployed too but I can't choose.
I live in Asia so we don't have welfare system here. If I lived in first world countries, I'd probably choose to live on welfare. I want to ask people who live in first world countries. Is the welfare money in your country not enough to live on daily basis?


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

xxx13 said:


> no it's not bad, it's perfectly normal. if I could choose I would want to be unemployed too but I can't choose.
> I live in Asia so we don't have welfare system here. If I lived in first world countries, I'd probably choose to live on welfare. I want to ask people who live in first world countries. Is the welfare money in your country not enough to live on daily basis?


In the USA there is a lifetime limit of five years on welfare benefits paid by federal funds.

In America, if you don't have dependent children, you basically can't get welfare of any kind for an extended period of time- and it certainly isn't enough to live on comfortably.

The American social safety net is terrible.


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

hoosierguy said:


> In the USA there is a lifetime limit of five years on welfare benefits paid by federal funds.
> 
> In America, if you don't have dependent children, you basically can't get welfare of any kind for an extended period of time- and it certainly isn't enough to live on comfortably.
> 
> The American social safety net is terrible.


thank you for the reply. What if you had disability, aren't you allowed on benefit for the rest of your life?. But still , it's better than nothing.

I heard Britain has really good welfare benefit system. I'm so jealous of first world countries citizen.


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

xxx13 said:


> thank you for the reply. What if you had disability, aren't you allowed on benefit for the rest of your life?. But still , it's better than nothing.
> 
> I heard Britain has really good welfare benefit system. I'm so jealous of first world countries citizen.


Disability is a pittance and would barely cover rental expense in most jurisdictions.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

So do I. I'm stuck in my job for a while, but I'm considering getting a part-time job after I'm done just so I can have more time to myself. The type of work I want to do full-time isn't the type of work you can easily find, so I'd rather spend more time working on developing my skills than getting more money that I don't really need.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Whst type of job do you do?


----------



## randomperson86 (Apr 22, 2014)

I completely understand. I don't like working, unless it's something like a personal project. I'd rather stay at home and make money online, but I don't make enough to pay off my student loans.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I was going to make a similar thread. I too want to be unemployed, even if its for a few months


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

NumeroUno said:


> But I agree if it's your passion, then awesome. I produce music as a hobby and would quite happily pull 12 hour sessions a day and I commend anyone who has managed to snag a job they enjoy that much but the reality is not everyone has that luxury, sadly. I think a lot of people that don't work aren't necessarily ''lazy'' or ''bums'', but just haven't found something that they enjoy or feel comfortable doing. I know in the real world a majority of people don't really have the option to be picky, but I just fail to see the logic in wasting your ONE life spending 8+ hours per day, including travel and stressing after work, doing a job they strongly dislike.
> 
> Jesus, that turned out longer than what I thought.


Entirely true. I am stuck in a job that I hate so much that I am on the verge of going insane and I am searching for the full-stop but can't find it. :/


----------



## betrayedninja (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel like this every single day, I hate my job so much I have thought about breaking a limb in order to get some time off, I haven't ruled it out yet just haven't got the courage to actually go through with it yet, but yes being unemployed would be a dream compared to going into that hell day in day out, I have been there 2 year now and even yet each and every morning when I pull in my stomach begins to churn. I am having some test done at the moment for some health related issues and I am secretly hoping it is something terminal such as the big C as if this is life I am looking forward to getting to the end.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

NumeroUno said:


> I agree and disagree just because it's not always a choice for people.
> 
> I disagree just because I know people through my old work who would pull ridiculous hours and really were the stereotypical ''live to work'' guys but not all of them seemed happy about it. If that is your passion, then cool, but I'm willing to bet it's not always necessarily through choice and more a combination of it being just ''what you know'' and having financial commitments. I can see some of those jobs being interesting, but the commuting, living out of suitcases and such cannot be a positive thing. Additionally, I never get the logic in people pulling more hours for more money when all they do is work. *Just generalizing but I'd rather have twice as much time for myself and just a respectable wage.* * I've since read and my girlfriend (nurse) has confirmed that for a lot of people who are in that situation one of the first things they actually regret when they're on their deathbed is working far too much and not doing things they enjoy, spending time with family and so on. *
> 
> ...


Excellent point. :yes


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow - i completely forgot i wrote this. So much useful advice in this thread!!

**update** I used to hate my job. i would fantisise about getting in an accident on my way to work so I wouldnt have to go in anymore. Everyday when i was at work I'd write on a peice of paper when my boss wasnt around how much I hate working... Then i started taking citolapram and I dont hate my job as much. I'm a little bit used to it now.

I do still hate my job though. i really hope my contract runs out in September, however my boss loves me and I think my contract will be extended. I really dont want to be extended though. When my contract runs out i hope to get a parttime job or go travelling. I'm not being someones b****.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think you want to be unemployed... You just want a break. It's understandable.


----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)

"There is nothing so degrading as the constant anxiety about one's means of livelihood"*(W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nah its not bad op, a lot of jobs suck and I actually quit my last one (although that was because I couldnt cope with school and work) but it was a **** job nonetheless. 

For the americans in the thread though, how do you guys cope with having less then 2 weeks off a year as standard? Even though I absolutely hated my last job, we had 6 weeks off that we could take at anytime (but no more then 2 weeks at once), rising to 7 weeks after 2 years. In the UK this is standard, and I feel that if I had to work in america I would not be able due to anxiety and no time off.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm sure it's an abrupt, immediate turn-down refusing rejection

if I *want* to be employed


----------



## starguitar (Oct 20, 2013)

NumeroUno said:


> I agree and disagree just because it's not always a choice for people.
> 
> I disagree just because I know people through my old work who would pull ridiculous hours and really were the stereotypical ''live to work'' guys but not all of them seemed happy about it. If that is your passion, then cool, but I'm willing to bet it's not always necessarily through choice and more a combination of it being just ''what you know'' and having financial commitments. I can see some of those jobs being interesting, but the commuting, living out of suitcases and such cannot be a positive thing. Additionally, I never get the logic in people pulling more hours for more money when all they do is work. Just generalizing but I'd rather have twice as much time for myself and just a respectable wage. I've since read and my girlfriend (nurse) has confirmed that for a lot of people who are in that situation one of the first things they actually regret when they're on their deathbed is working far too much and not doing things they enjoy, spending time with family and so on.
> 
> ...


This. I feel like you have described me in your posts. I work 70 hours a week and live out of a suitcase 50 weeks a year. In a previous job, the hours were even worse. I'm not gonna lie, when I first started, I wanted to get to the top and make big money, and retire by 40. But that hasn't quite happened (thank you great recession!)

I continue to work the long hours because my career demands it. If I want a promotion (or just to keep my job), then I must put in the hours, especially if everyone else is doing it. But I absolutely hate it. At the end of each week, I am completely exhausted from the long hours and travelling. My weekends consist of more work, running errands, and resting because I desperately need it. That leaves almost no time or energy for friends and family. I am envious of people that have the 9-5 jobs and live normal lives. I ended up on this forum on Memorial Day weekend, because I'm procrastinating work! This while everyone else is out and about having fun.

I have been re-evaluating my life a lot lately because I am now in my 30's and have no life outside work, which has led me to depression, isolation, and social anxiety. I would absolutely love to not have to work, but I am a far cry from being able to retire. But I make enough money now that I am living comfortably. I have thought of taking a year long break travelling the world to discover myself. But I feel this is a bit drastic. I just need a month or two break.

I think the best solution is to find a 9 -5 job related to my field. It would give me that work/life balance that I've been longing for. I am biding my time at my current job waiting for the year end raise and bonus, and then I will start looking this summer.


----------

